# Milorganite and heat



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

I live in Maine and have full irrigation. What are your thoughts about applying Milorganite this weekend when the temps for the next 7 days are expected to top out at 85-90 and be in the low 60's at night. This is quit unusual for coastal Maine.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Do you need more nitrogen now? Or it could wait until the weather improves?

I would wait until the weather improves. While the Milo bag says to apply by 4th of July, there is no technical reference as to why. Apply it when your lawn needs it and avoid any nitrogen when the grass is struggling with heat.


----------



## tgoulart (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks g-man. Yes my lawn desperately needs both N and Fe.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@tgoulart mine desperately needs it as well. I applied a half app yesterday.... hope for the best!


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

tgoulart said:


> I live in Maine and have full irrigation. What are your thoughts about applying Milorganite this weekend when the temps for the next 7 days are expected to top out at 85-90 and be in the low 60's at night. This is quit unusual for coastal Maine.


I always wondered this too. Is the issue the heat itself or the fact that it will dry up quicker due to the heat? Being that he has a full irrigation this would keep it from drying out. Am I thinking this right?


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

I did it two weeks ago and we've had mid 80's and 90's plus storms. Everything was humid and wet:


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

steensn said:


> I did it two weeks ago and we've had mid 80's and 90's plus storms. Everything was humid and wet:


Hope you're not suggesting this is from Milorganite because it's not

Humid and wet = fungus


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

tgoulart said:


> I live in Maine and have full irrigation. What are your thoughts about applying Milorganite this weekend when the temps for the next 7 days are expected to top out at 85-90 and be in the low 60's at night. This is quit unusual for coastal Maine.


I think you will be fine especially with those night time temps although would suggest it be the last drop for awhile with temps on the rise as we get into summer. I dropped mine a week ago when I noticed temps were going to sky rocket here in the Garden State with triple digits expected Sunday.

If you were asking about synthetic though my answer would be no


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Tsmith said:


> tgoulart said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Maine and have full irrigation. What are your thoughts about applying Milorganite this weekend when the temps for the next 7 days are expected to top out at 85-90 and be in the low 60's at night. This is quit unusual for coastal Maine.
> ...


----------



## steensn (Jun 25, 2018)

Tsmith said:


> steensn said:
> 
> 
> > I did it two weeks ago and we've had mid 80's and 90's plus storms. Everything was humid and wet:
> ...


When I looked at pictures online it looks like mycelium. When I search "mycelium" on the forum here there are tons of post from people about organic fertilizer and in some cases specifically Milo; combined with water, heat, and humidity often help this pop up.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

tgoulart said:


> I live in Maine and have full irrigation. What are your thoughts about applying Milorganite this weekend when the temps for the next 7 days are expected to top out at 85-90 and be in the low 60's at night. This is quit unusual for coastal Maine.


What are your night temps usually in early July? In CT they're usually 65-70 or so, but tomorrow night, it might not go below 75. I'm trying to get my latest bio fungicide app down before that.

I'm late getting all my Spring fertilizer down. We have temps of 87-100 all week. I plan to put the rest down this week but it's got very little water soluble N, and is extremely slow release organic...slower than Milo, so it's not going to hurt anything for me to apply the 0.5 lb/M of it. It's also a 2:1 ratio of N:K, so it will help with the heat stress. It will probably take a week before the N even starts breaking down, but the K should start being available once it's watered in. The biggest danger would probably actually be me walking on the lawn and rolling the spreader over the grass, which I will wait until the evening to do when the sun isn't blasting down on it.

Consider breaking up a large Milo app into several smaller ones, separated by a week or so.


----------

